# Oak Island fishing report



## Fly Swatter (Dec 7, 2008)

Still catching whiting off of the pier. Wagoners Bait & Tackle at the light
on the island re-opened and another tackle shop Oak Island Sporting Goods
is letting their inventory go way down. I like Dutchman's Creek by the
Airport if I don't go down to S.C. Bass Pro Shop. Ocean Crest Pier should
be opening the pierhouse on March 1st. Yaupon Pier is in the works again,
the town is currently soliciting people to put in bids to repair it, bids to
run it, and bids for running the adjoining restaurant. So we'll see how soon
that opens. Advertisement for bidding is in the newspaper "The State 
Port Pilot" published in Southport. That's all for now, can't wait for things
to pick up. :fishing:opcorn:


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

I go to Oak Island on occasion. Great beaches, stores, people, etc. Ya'll hang in there. Times will pick up and NC will remember those towns that saved the piers from disappearing. I grew up in Raleigh and my parents have always had a place in Salter Path (Morehead City area). It's all turning into condos. So, as a semi-local, I love spending my money on Oak Island. Frosty's still has the best ice cream in S.E. NC !!

And I hope you guys allow livestock. Chickens like shrimp too !!


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Swatter for the great report on Oak Island. It is one of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## Fly Swatter (Dec 7, 2008)

*Good news*

The tackle shop that was so low on inventory just got a TON of stuff
in. Love chatting in there with them and all the customers so that's great!


----------

